# xls-Datei via https auf Linuxserver öffnen



## phpecki (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

beim Versuch eine xls-Datei im IE per https zu öffnen, wird diese unter Word anstatt unter Excel geöffnet. Bei http und auf einem WIN-Server geht es sauber in Excel auf.
Die Datei wird per PHP-Script angelegt.

Muss am Linuxserver irgend etwas an 'https' konfiguriert werden?

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Februar 2005)

Eigentlich nicht. Es sollte einfach an der Header-Angabe im PHP-Script liegen.

Siehe header() in der PHP-Dokumentation


----------

